# 3pt question.



## KenB (Nov 26, 2010)

I was reading here and someone said that a 3 point hitch does not have down pressure, just lift. My tractor does have power up and power down on the 3 point along with a float. They may have been just talking about that type of tractor.

My question is. Is my tractor somewhat unique in this? Do tractors generally only have lift on the 3point?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

............Yup!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

The Ford 9N/2N/8N only have up pressure..


----------



## rj'sbarn (Jul 30, 2008)

My stepdad has a '94 Massey 231 that has up, down and float. It's the only tractor I have seen to date that has a down force postition on the valve. I don't know if it is factory standard or if it was a special order as he bought this machine used.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

rj'sbarn said:


> My stepdad has a '94 Massey 231 that has up, down and float. It's the only tractor I have seen to date that has a down force postition on the valve. I don't know if it is factory standard or if it was a special order as he bought this machine used.


That would be so cool though if you think about it. Wonder if those top link rams give down presure too?


----------



## rj'sbarn (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know that the hydraulic top links will provide that much downward pressure. I think they just adjust the fore and aft angle of your implement like adjusting how deep your box blade will scrape and dig down.
The down pressure feature on that Massey is really awesome. It will push my 5ft disk harrow down to the axle on the second pass after I bust the top sod layer in a pasture.


----------

